# Which Dremel for Nail Trimming?



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

I have been wanting to get a Dremel for a while to grind Jaxx's nails. I like his nails short and if I could afford it I would take him once a week to have them ground down but right now I cannot afford it. So I am hoping that a Dremel would be a good solution.

I am just so confused as to which one to buy.

I have been looking at the Dremel 7300-PT that is made for trimming dog's nails. Since Jaxx isn't a large breed I figured we wouldn't one that has several different speeds, although hubby thinks that is the one we need. From what I have read the Dremel 7300-PT is not as loud as a regular Dremel and I figure that would be better for Jaxx.

I have even looked at Northern Tool for a rotary tool thinking that we do not need anything fancy but our local Northern Tool did not have any rotary tools in stock.

Has anyone had experience with the Dremel 7300-PT? If so what is your experience with it? Do you guys think that this one would meet the needs of a chihuahua or should I just give in and let hubby buy the most powerful Dremel he can find.


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

I cut Midgie's myself & grind them using this:
Amazon.com: PediPaws Pet Nail Trimmer: Pet Supplies


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

I use the PediPaws as well, but used a dremel before that. We got a pedipaws because my parents bought one and their dog was afraid of it, so they gave to us lol. I'll have to look which dremel we have. I know we picked it up at WalMart.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

I use a dremel to do my chi's nails too. Don't know which one though. It comes with some attachments, and has a bag that it comes in.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

I just use the cheapy from harbor freight. It works great.


----------



## Chico's Mum (Sep 9, 2008)

I have this one too 




I opened it and when i started i stopped lol i got scared i would do it wrong and heart Chico. 

I probably going to sell it since its in Chico's closet for all this time.


----------



## doginthedesert (Oct 10, 2011)

I use my regular around the house dremel- it was one of the more expensive ones at Home Depot. I think a lot of speeds is actually good for little chi nails- you have more control over how fast and powerful it is with more speeds. Personally I think the plug in one is quieter than the battery powered models but it really depends on the one you get I think.


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

Brodysmom said:


> I just use the cheapy from harbor freight. It works great.


I thought I could find a cheapy on at Northern Tool (it is like Harbor Freight) but I have been in there twice and they have either been sold out or do not carry them.



doginthedesert said:


> I use my regular around the house dremel- it was one of the more expensive ones at Home Depot. I think a lot of speeds is actually good for little chi nails- you have more control over how fast and powerful it is with more speeds. Personally I think the plug in one is quieter than the battery powered models but it really depends on the one you get I think.


I never thought about more speeds being better for their tiny nails but that is a great idea. Hubby thinks if we are going to buy one we might as well buy one that he can use too. I hope I can find one that is quieter because Jaxx does not like loud noises and I figure it will take longer to get him accustomed to a louder one. Hubby's dad offered us his plug in one but hubby said no because he wanted a cordless one. I think I might take him up on it though if it has a chance to be quieter.


----------



## Javier'sMommy (Jan 20, 2013)

I bought a Pedipaws for Javier & he just hated it so I started using my cordless Dremel 7300. It is much quieter & I can adjust the speed to suit his level of comfort. Being a licensed cosmetologist, I had already thought about a Dremel for his nails but wanted something that was only for him (I'm not good with sharing certain things) that's why I bought the Pedipaws. Too bad he didn't like it...so now I have to share. Only downside is, if he's being difficult, the battery won't last. We have a corded Dremel also but I think it has too much power & would grind his nails down too much, too fast & the quick might get nicked. 

You can also buy those inexpensive nail grinders for humans at Wal-Mart, Target, etc. They cost around $10, run on AA batteries & work real well. Plus, the grinding/sanding bits are just the right size because they are narrow. Whereas the ones for a Dremel are much wider, making it difficult to reach certain nails without being a contortionist. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

